# Treppenfahren etc.?



## Sc0tty_ (24. September 2015)

Hallo werte Community,

ich bin, wie unschwer zu erkennen, neu hier. Außerdem bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger im MTB-Bereich.

Nunja nun ist es so, dass ich mir vor fast ziemlich genau einem Jahr das Scott Voltage YZ20 gekauft habe. Ich liebe dieses Fahrrad ehrlich gesagt und dementsprechend groß ist meine Sorge.

Warum Sorge? Weil ich jetzt auch langsam den Spaß am, wie soll man sagen, Offroad Fahren usw entdeckt habe.

Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es überhaupt möglich ist mit einem Hardtail oder besser gesagt mit diesem Hardtail Treppen herunter zu fahren oder kleine Trails mit kleinen Kickern usw.?

MfG Sc0tty_


----------



## adrenochrom (24. September 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es überhaupt möglich ist mit einem Hardtail oder besser gesagt mit diesem Hardtail Treppen herunter zu fahren oder kleine Trails mit kleinen Kickern usw.?


na klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sc0tty_ (24. September 2015)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> na klar



Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man mit einem Hardtail beim Treppenfahren schnell ne Acht kriegt. Stimmt das?


----------



## Bener (25. September 2015)

Was wiegst Du? Was für Laufräder hast Du?


Du Darst natürlich nicht Dein volles Gewicht in jeden Absatz reinknallen! Dann hast Du, wenn Du Pech hast, sogar ne 16 oder gar ne 32 im Rad!

Aber wenn Du das Rad unter Dir arbeiten läßt, sollte das kein Problem sein! Man kann ja auch ohne Probleme mit nem Rennrad Bordsteine hochfahren! Gewußt, wie!!


----------



## RetroRider (25. September 2015)

Das geht nur mit 29", HTII-Kurbeln und Tapered Gabelschaft. Mit 26", 4Kant-Kurbeln und 1 1/8" Gabel hat es garantiert noch nie Jemand geschafft, eine Treppe runterzufahren. Und wenn doch, dann ist das bestimmt strafbewehrt.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. September 2015)

Leute, zurück zum Thema: der will keine Stufen hopsen, der will Trepoen fahren. Also "ö" wie Trepön, wobei das "oe" lang gesprochen wird und seinen Ursprung im Franzoesischen hat, genau wie Napoloen  .

Dass ihr davon keine Ahnung habt, wundert mich an dieser Stelle nicht.


----------



## Achtzig (25. September 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch ohne Probleme mit nem Rennrad Bordsteine hochfahren! Gewußt, wie!!


Siehe Deine Bildunterschrift?


----------



## rhnordpool (25. September 2015)

@scotty: Nimms leicht. Deine Frage provoziert halt zur Verarsche. Wenn Du die Technik beherrscht, geht Treppe sicher problemlos. Darfst halt nur nicht voll Speed runter und dann mit voller Wucht mit dem Vorderrad ins Flache reinknallen. 
Also probier, langsam und kontrolliert zu fahren und lupf das Vorderrad an der letzten Stufe und Dein Bike wirds Dir danken.
Mußt ja auch nicht gerade mit ner sehr steilen Treppe mit 300 Stufen anfangen. 
Aber klar sollte sein: Ich rede vomTreppen fahren, nicht vom Treppen springen.


----------



## andreas.batzner (25. September 2015)

Hallo,
des scott hält schon recht viel aus. Ein Kumpel von mir hat des auch und der fährt damit die selben Drops und Sprünge wie ich mit meinem 160mm Enduro.


----------



## Sc0tty_ (25. September 2015)

Danke an die Leute, welche ernsthafte Statements abgegeben haben. 
Sollte ich lieber mit aufgepumpten Reifen fahren oder eher so "halbvoll"?


----------



## adrenochrom (25. September 2015)

halbvoll = halbwahrscheinlich gibts einen durchschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (25. September 2015)

Ist das wie bei einem Schlauchboot, dass man eine Kammer aufpumpen kann und die andere nicht?! Wie willst du sonst den Reifen halbvoll mit Luft bekommen?


----------



## Sc0tty_ (25. September 2015)

Ich meinte das nicht wörtlich, eher so naja nicht richtig voll.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. September 2015)

fahr einfach. nich soviel denken, einfach machen. 
mit ganz normalem reifendruck so wie du auch sonst fährst.


----------



## adrenochrom (25. September 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> mit ganz normalem reifendruck so wie du auch sonst fährst.


1. was ist normal?
2. wie faehrt er sonst?


----------



## pndrev (25. September 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> Danke an die Leute, welche ernsthafte Statements abgegeben haben.
> Sollte ich lieber mit aufgepumpten Reifen fahren oder eher so "halbvoll"?



Definier bitte "halbvoll". Bei mir ist "voll aufgepumpt" irgendwas um 1,8 bar. Je nach Einsatz variiert das runter bis 1,6 bar. Das dürfte so auch ziemlich für jedes Bike und Fahrweise passen ohne dass du als Anfänger einen großen Unterschied merkst.


----------



## TVMBison (25. September 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> Ich meinte das nicht wörtlich, eher so naja nicht richtig voll.


 
runter, wieso immer runter, fahr' sie rauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. September 2015)

@ TE: Die Antworten hier gehören zu einem Initiationsritus dazu. Wenn Du es schaffst, beim Thema zu bleiben und Dich nicht sofort beleidigt abmeldest (wie viele es tun), bist Du würdig für die Internet Bike Community. Immer noch besser als bei gewissen Elite-Uni-Clubs...


Selbstverständlich kannst Du mit dem YZ20 diverse Treppen runterfahren. Wie schon mehrfach zu lesen: Mehrere Stufen ins Flache runterspringen ist nicht so die beste Idee. Der Luftdruck sollte sich im vernünftigen Rahmen bewegen, also irgendwo um 2 bar. Bei zu wenig riskierst Du Durchschläge (Snakebites), bei zu viel schüttelt es Dich unnötig durch, und das Rad freut sich auch nicht.
Ein totales Schwergewicht wirst Du ja wohl nicht sein, nehme ich an.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Enginejunk (25. September 2015)

fehlt eigentlich noch: Heisset den User Willkommen!


----------



## KleinundMein (25. September 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man mit einem Hardtail beim Treppenfahren schnell ne Acht kriegt. Stimmt das?



Nur bei 26", 29 Zöller bügeln das einfach weg ;-)


----------



## dickerbert (25. September 2015)

andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> des scott hält schon recht viel aus. Ein Kumpel von mir hat des auch und der fährt damit die selben Drops und Sprünge wie ich mit meinem 160mm Enduro.


Und du bist dir sicher, dass du 160mm Federweg brauchst? 

Zum TE: Alternative zu diesem Thread (falls es dir zu blöd wird) wären die Technik-Unterforen. Da ist es aber nicht so lustig wie hier, es gibt weniger Antworten und man weiß nie wie versiert die Antwortschreiber ist. Hier hingegen sind alle als fahrradverrückt verifiziert und hochqualifiziert. Du solltest lieber aufpassen, nicht so zu enden wie wir! ;-)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. September 2015)

Um mal ernst zu bleiben: bei Schlauchreifen kanns gerade unter 2bar passieren, dass Dir nen Snakebite holst, wenn viele Stufen schnell runterfährst. Das kann natürlich auch der Felge schaden. Wenn nun bei sagen wir mal 80kg und 2.25er Reifen mit 3bar fährst, passiert i.d.R. weder Schlauch noch Felge was. Dafür hast aber im Gelände evtl. weniger Grip.
Fährst Du tubeless gehts auch unter 2bar mit den Treppen.
Hängt aber auch von der Höhe der Stufen ab, die stark die Karkasse der Reifen ist etc. Musst also evtl. auch rumprobieren.
Treppenfahren generell geht immer, mach ich auch beim Cyclocrosser regelmäßig. Dem Rahmen tut das eigentlich nix.


----------



## Sc0tty_ (28. September 2015)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Um mal ernst zu bleiben: bei Schlauchreifen kanns gerade unter 2bar passieren, dass Dir nen Snakebite holst, wenn viele Stufen schnell runterfährst. Das kann natürlich auch der Felge schaden. Wenn nun bei sagen wir mal 80kg und 2.25er Reifen mit 3bar fährst, passiert i.d.R. weder Schlauch noch Felge was. Dafür hast aber im Gelände evtl. weniger Grip.
> Fährst Du tubeless gehts auch unter 2bar mit den Treppen.
> Hängt aber auch von der Höhe der Stufen ab, die stark die Karkasse der Reifen ist etc. Musst also evtl. auch rumprobieren.
> Treppenfahren generell geht immer, mach ich auch beim Cyclocrosser regelmäßig. Dem Rahmen tut das eigentlich nix.


Danke für diese Antwort. Sehr hilfreich. Werde es in den nächsten Tagen mal an einer kleinen Treppe probieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snowcrash (28. September 2015)

Ein guter Tipp zum Treppenfahren: Schalte immer groß/groß, kurz bevor du runterfährst. So ist die Kette auf maximaler Spannung und schlägt nicht gegen die Strebe.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. September 2015)

.​


----------



## Sc0tty_ (28. September 2015)

Noch nie n Tippfehler gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. September 2015)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sc0tty_ (28. September 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Doch. Aber wenigstens im Threadtitel könnte man so etwas korrigieren.


Da bin ich zu blöd für  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enginejunk (28. September 2015)

geht glaube auch nicht, können nur moderatoren.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. September 2015)

.​


----------



## Sc0tty_ (28. September 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Mit der Maus rechts oben über "Themen-Optionen" fahren und auf "Titel bearbeiten" klicken.


Bin zurzeit aber am Handy ^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## dickerbert (28. September 2015)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Um mal ernst zu bleiben: bei Schlauchreifen kanns gerade unter 2bar passieren, dass Dir nen Snakebite holst, wenn viele Stufen schnell runterfährst.


Mit Schlauchreifen meinst du hier aber wohl einen ganz normalen Reifen, gefahren mit Schlauch. Schlauchreifen sind die, die man auf die Felge klebt.


----------



## pndrev (29. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ein guter Tipp zum Treppenfahren: Schalte immer groß/groß, kurz bevor du runterfährst. So ist die Kette auf maximaler Spannung und schlägt nicht gegen die Strebe.



Oder wickle einfach einen g'scheiten Schutz um die Strebe... (persönlich nehm ich einen alten Schlauch, aber diverse Tapes gehen genauso). Die Kette schlägt nämlcih auch bei höheren Bordsteinen, Wurzeln, Schlaglöchern etc gegen die Strebe. Kann man natürlich auch jedesmal vorher schalten, fände ich jetzt aber eher lästig. 




neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Um mal ernst zu bleiben: bei Schlauchreifen kanns gerade unter 2bar passieren, dass Dir nen Snakebite holst, wenn viele Stufen schnell runterfährst.



Ich hab noch nie mehr als 2 bar in Mountainbikereifen gehabt, fahre regelmäßig Treppen, nicht gerade langsam und auch mehr als nur 5-10 Stufen. RUNTER noch nie einen Snakebite. Ich würde jedenfalls "aufpumpen auf 3 bar" als eher kontraproduktiv ansehen, dann ist das Gefühl auf 10m Treppe zwar gut, aber die restlichen x Km Trail absolut verkackt...


----------



## Thomas (29. September 2015)

Ich habe mal ein "p" spendiert!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Mit Schlauchreifen meinst du hier aber wohl einen ganz normalen Reifen, gefahren mit Schlauch. Schlauchreifen sind die, die man auf die Felge klebt.



Stimmt natürlich 



pndrev schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie mehr als 2 bar in Mountainbikereifen gehabt, fahre regelmäßig Treppen, nicht gerade langsam und auch mehr als nur 5-10 Stufen. RUNTER noch nie einen Snakebite. Ich würde jedenfalls "aufpumpen auf 3 bar" als eher kontraproduktiv ansehen, dann ist das Gefühl auf 10m Treppe zwar gut, aber die restlichen x Km Trail absolut verkackt...



Ich aber schon. Dafür komm ich mit 3bar auch ganz gut voran. Aber wie gesagt, muss man halt auch mal Testen. Wobei das halt auch zu Zeiten war, als ich knapp 85kg auf die Waage brachte, dann nochn vollgepackten Rucksack.


----------



## pndrev (29. September 2015)

Meine 2,4er Rubber Queen auf 3bar oder mehr möcht ich auf dem Trail jedenfalls nicht fahren. 

Die 1,6 - 1,8 bar fahre ich mit 85kg fahrbereitem Gewicht und hatte wie gesagt in 5 Jahren genau einen Snakebite, und der war auf einer scharfkantigen Stufe hochwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sc0tty_ (29. September 2015)

Ich denke ich nehm einfach 2 Bar und teste dann damit aus. Was wäre eine ideale Einsteigertreppe? Habe mir eine mit ca 10 Stufen ausgesucht. Sollte reichen oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snowcrash (29. September 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Oder wickle einfach einen g'scheiten Schutz um die Strebe...



Der verhindert das Schlagen aber nicht, sondern nur, dass dadurch zu viel Schaden entsteht. Klappern tut's dann immer noch wie blöd, gerade auf längeren Treppen. Finde ich persönlich sehr nervig, deshalb besser zusätzlich groß/groß schalten.


----------



## ron101 (29. September 2015)

Das Voltage ist dazu bestens geeignet.
Meine Jungs fahren das auch, und ständig Treppen runter oder hoch oder Trepppen runter springen.
Auch auf dem Pumptrack zum Tablesspringen gehts prima.
Mit einer richtigen Bereifung sind sie auch im Wald auf den Trails bergab schnell unterwegs.
Etwas Slapper Tape oben und unten an die Kettenstrebe, dann zerkratzts die auch nicht gleich, und es tönt nicht mehr so arg laut.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Laerry (1. Oktober 2015)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Um mal ernst zu bleiben: bei Schlauchreifen kanns gerade unter 2bar passieren, dass Dir nen Snakebite holst, wenn viele Stufen schnell runterfährst. Das kann natürlich auch der Felge schaden. Wenn nun bei sagen wir mal 80kg und 2.25er Reifen mit 3bar fährst, passiert i.d.R. weder Schlauch noch Felge was. Dafür hast aber im Gelände evtl. weniger Grip.
> Fährst Du tubeless gehts auch unter 2bar mit den Treppen.
> Hängt aber auch von der Höhe der Stufen ab, die stark die Karkasse der Reifen ist etc. Musst also evtl. auch rumprobieren.
> Treppenfahren generell geht immer, mach ich auch beim Cyclocrosser regelmäßig. Dem Rahmen tut das eigentlich nix.




Also ich fahrn 26er HT, ca. 1,8 bar und wiege mit Rucksack 95 kg. Noch nie Probleme gehabt und ich fahre mittlerweile sehr viele Treppen. Fahre aber auch immer mit eher schweren Reifen mit Durchschlagsschutz.


----------



## marcoh242 (1. Oktober 2015)

Fahr doch einfach mal ein paar Treppen herunter ohne dir groß Gedanken zu machen, als Kind sind wir selbst mit den billigsten Baumarkträdern runtergebrettert ohne das was passiert ist. Einfach Gewicht nach hinten verlagern und mit gemäßigtem Tempo runter.


----------



## Sc0tty_ (1. Oktober 2015)

marcoh242 schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal ein paar Treppen herunter ohne dir groß Gedanken zu machen, als Kind sind wir selbst mit den billigsten Baumarkträdern runtergebrettert ohne das was passiert ist. Einfach Gewicht nach hinten verlagern und mit gemäßigtem Tempo runter.


Hat sich alles geklärt. Fahre jetzt regelmäßig Treppen. Macht Spaß. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualDesertEagle (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn's nur 4 oder 5 Stufen sind, springe ich auf dem im Profilbild gezeigten Bike auch gern mal runter und gehe bei der Landung zum Abfedern ordentlich in die Knie. Mit so 'nem niedrigen Sattel geht das aber auch. Bei mir kam das Runterfahren von Treppen im Grunde wie von selbst. Man fängt halt mit kleinen Treppen in 'nem flachen Winkel an und fährt irgendwann auch steilere mit mehr Stufen. Und irgendwann probiert man eben seinen ersten Sprung 2 Stufen runter und tastet sich da auch langsam an das ran, was man glaubt seinem Bike zumuten zu können.

Bei mir ginge womöglich sogar noch mehr, denn die 4 oder 5 Stufen hab ich sogar zum Teil mit meinem 270-€-ebay-Schrottbike noch gemacht. Das hat dann allerdings die Gabel nicht so ganz verkraftet und hat ihren Federungsdienst eingestellt. Fahren tut das Ding noch, aber jetzt eben mit 'ner "Starrfedergabel".

Meine Rock Shox Reba dürfte das um einiges besser wegstecken.


----------



## dickerbert (1. Oktober 2015)

Seit wann geht es hier denn um "Treppenfahren"? Dachte, das wäre der Trepoenfahren-Thread. Ich bin raus.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (2. Oktober 2015)

Immer eins nach dem anderen. Ans Trepoenfahren sollte man nich t einmal denken bevor man Treppenfahren nicht spielerisch beherrscht...

Zum Thema: Ich fahre praktisch nur mehr Trepoen, Treppen sind mir viel zu langweilig geworden...


----------



## Zanne (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich häng mich mal an den Thread dran. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Angst davon habe, steile Treppen abwärts zu fahren. Ich will aber kein Angsthäschen mehr sein und will das ändern, aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder oben an einer steilen Treppe stehe traue ich mich nicht, während die Jungs einfach ohne nachzudenken runterbrettern. Es ist zum verzweifeln!

War von euch schon mal jemand in der Lage und hat seine Angst besiegt, und wie habt ihr das geschafft?


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Oktober 2015)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal an den Thread dran. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Angst davon habe, steile Treppen abwärts zu fahren. Ich will aber kein Angsthäschen mehr sein und will das ändern, aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder oben an einer steilen Treppe stehe traue ich mich nicht, während die Jungs einfach ohne nachzudenken runterbrettern. Es ist zum verzweifeln!
> 
> War von euch schon mal jemand in der Lage und hat seine Angst besiegt, und wie habt ihr das geschafft?



Wie schon vorher erwähnt - fang klein an und taste dich mit zunehmendem Wohlfühlfaktor ran. Erstmal 3-4 Stufen, dann 6-8 Stufen usw. Wenn du dich einmal überwunden hast, sollte der Knoten auch generell geplatzt sein.


----------



## duc-748S (5. Oktober 2015)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal an den Thread dran. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Angst davon habe, steile Treppen abwärts zu fahren. Ich will aber kein Angsthäschen mehr sein und will das ändern, aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder oben an einer steilen Treppe stehe traue ich mich nicht, während die Jungs einfach ohne nachzudenken runterbrettern. Es ist zum verzweifeln!
> 
> War von euch schon mal jemand in der Lage und hat seine Angst besiegt, und wie habt ihr das geschafft?


Absteigen, anschauen, feststellen, dass es gar nicht so heftig aussieht wie von oben und dann runterbrettern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Oktober 2015)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal an den Thread dran. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Angst davon habe, steile Treppen abwärts zu fahren. Ich will aber kein Angsthäschen mehr sein und will das ändern, aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder oben an einer steilen Treppe stehe traue ich mich nicht, während die Jungs einfach ohne nachzudenken runterbrettern. Es ist zum verzweifeln!
> 
> War von euch schon mal jemand in der Lage und hat seine Angst besiegt, und wie habt ihr das geschafft?


Angst besiegen ist das A und O. Ich habe mein Rad anfangs alle Treppen runter geschoben. Dabei habe ich beobachtet, wie Vorderrad und Hinterrad über die Kanten kommen. Da konnte ich dann sehen, welche Stufenfolgen einfach sind und welche schwieriger sein werden. Gedanken an Misslingen habe ich rigoros unterdrückt. Ich atme gründlich gleichmäßig und dieses Atmen behalte ich in "schwierigen Situationen" durchgehend bei. (-> Petra Müssig). Nicht vergessen anfangs den Sattel runter zu stellen. Später lässt man ihn dann auch oft mal oben.

Wie Sleyvas schon schreibt, klein anfangen. Erst einmal im Bereich von 2-4 Stufen bleiben. Und dann schau dir den Typ der Treppe an. Sind die Stufen länger als hoch? Das ist oft einfach zu fahren. Aber wenn der Abstand der Kanten in den Bereich des Radstandes kommt, kann es unangenehm werden. Vor alle, wenn die Stufen etwas ungleichmäßig geraten sind. In Parkanlagen können auch "künstlerische" Stufenfolgen durch ihren ständigen Rhythmuswechsel irritieren.
Bei quadratischen Stufenquerschnitt hat man eine steile Abfahrt. Sind sie klein genug, geht es wie Butter. Sind sie groß, kann sich die Federung aufschaukeln oder man hoppelt selber stark, weil man die Arme und Beine nicht mehr locker hält. Sie stellen die wichtigste Federung dar. Kontrolle ist der Kopf. Bleibt er ruhig, fährt man richtig. Nickt er rauf und runter, dann ist man versteift. Das ist schlecht. Man sieht nicht mehr gut.
Ach ja, bei den steilen Treppen ist das Fahren einfach aber der Übergang in die Ebene kann unangenehm werden. Hier wieder das Bike bei den letzten Stufen vorne schubsen, damit man den Oberkörper besser abfagen kann.

Bei ~5 Stufen oder weniger braucht man sich nicht ums Bremsen zu kümmern. Die Treppe ist zu Ende, ehe man richtig erschrecken konnte. Und so kann man das Gefühl für den Fahrzustand aufbauen. Jetzt die Treppe auch einmal ganz langsam runter fahren. Schließlich auch einmal zum Stand kommen. Bei langsamer Zufahrt zur Treppe, an der Kante das Bike schwungvoll nach vorne schieben. Es gibt eine blöde Situation: Wenn man zu langsam anfährt und auf der Kante eine Lenkbewegung ausführt, verdreht es das Vorderrad und der Abgang ist da. Man kann durchaus schräg über Treppen fahren. Man kann vom schrägen Winkel einlenken zum geraden Fahren über die Kanten. Aber lenken, um schräger zur fahren, kommt unweigerlich irgendwann in die Gefahr, einmal auf der Kante einzuschlagen und den Abgang zu machen.

Hier einmal ein paar Beispiele zum Treppenfahren:
An Treppen Üben
Hohe Stufen
Treppe mit Winkel
Bahnhofstreppe
vorher/nachher  	 Manchmal ändert sich auch die Treppe. Dann übt man halt etwas anderes.
Treppenorgien		 Die ersten Treppenfolgen sind sehr unangenehm. Steil mit Kompression und bei nicht passender Einstellung der Gabel hupft man über die nächste Kante. Der Rest ist das pure Vergnügen.
Naturtreppen 
Die erste Treppe ist einfach. Nicht zu steil, guter Auslauf. Die zweite ist unangenehm. Ungleiche Stufen, abgerundet mit rutschiger Erde auf dem Stein. Am Ende hohe Stufen und ein enger Auslauf: entweder Rinne oder Baum treffen oder auf die schräge Steinplatte. (alles hier nicht zu sehen)
Treppenhupfen  macht Spaß.


----------



## Zanne (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke für euere Tips! 
Die Videos werde ich mir gleich anschauen.


----------



## /dev/random (5. Oktober 2015)

marcoh242 schrieb:


> Einfach Gewicht nach hinten verlagern und mit gemäßigtem Tempo runter.


Sinnvoller ist es, das Gewicht zentral über'm Schwerpunkt des Rades zu halten.  Wenn du zu weit nach hinten gehst, dann wird das Vorderrad zu arg entlastet und rutscht weg.



Zanne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal an den Thread dran. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Angst davon habe, steile Treppen abwärts zu fahren. [...]
> 
> War von euch schon mal jemand in der Lage und hat seine Angst besiegt, und wie habt ihr das geschafft?


Zusätzlich zu dem, was @Oldie-Paul schon schrieb: Setz dich selber nicht unter Druck.


----------



## adrenochrom (5. Oktober 2015)

Zanne schrieb:


> Die Videos werde ich mir gleich anschauen.








so nicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (5. Oktober 2015)

@oldipaul: Danke für das "Treppenkompendium"!


----------



## AlexMC (6. Oktober 2015)

Mit das wichtigste ist, vor der Abfahrt das Kopfkino erfolgreich auszuschalten. Dies gilt besonders für Treppen, die Absturzoptionen bieten 





Gleichmäßige Treppen wie in der Stadt sind verhältnismäßig einfach zu fahren, interessanter wird die Sache bei Natursteintreppen auf Trails mit unregelmäßigen und höheren Stufen.
Es ist deutlich einfacher eine Treppe aus dem Lauf heraus zu fahren als an ihrem Anfang aus dem Stand zu starten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mit das wichtigste ist, vor der Abfahrt das Kopfkino erfolgreich auszuschalten.


Klar, das ist der erste Schritt, die Angst zu reduzieren. Und dann kommt der Fokus auf die Aktion.


> Gleichmäßige Treppen wie in der Stadt sind verhältnismäßig einfach zu fahren, interessanter wird die Sache bei Natursteintreppen auf Trails mit unregelmäßigen und höheren Stufen.


Das sind genau die Rhythmuswechsel, die man vorher üben sollte.


> Es ist deutlich einfacher eine Treppe aus dem Lauf heraus zu fahren als an ihrem Anfang aus dem Stand zu starten.


Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Sonst kommt leicht eine Steuerbewegung an der unpassenden Stelle.
Kurzes Video reiche ich noch nach.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


>


Das ist schon heftig. Treppe mit Winkel und dann die Nut im letzten Teil.
Fährst du da eigentlich in der Nut/Rinne oder versuchst du oben auf den Steinen zu bleiben?


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

warum ueberhaupt um die ecke?
die richtige linie geht geradeaus.


----------



## AlexMC (6. Oktober 2015)

Ums Eck war spannender 

Die Treppe fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so wild, wenn man die im Bogen fährt kommt man am unteren Absatz außen rechts von der Rinne raus, nur sollte man eben nicht weiter nach rechts rauskommen. Die Absturzoption im Kopfkino auszustellen war das schwierigste dran 

Viel mieser fand ich die hier:




Was man auf dem Bild nicht so dolle sieht, nach der zweiten hohen Stufe kommt ein kurzer Absatz, in den man mit der Kompression reinfällt und zum Rest der Treppe erstmal wieder durch muss.


----------



## Sleyvas (6. Oktober 2015)

Das Kopfkino ist oftmals doch die größte Hemmschwelle, wenn irgendetwas übel aussieht. Fährt sich dann meist doch recht gut, weil man ziemlich konzentriert zur Sache geht. Unerwartete Gemeinheiten (zB einzelne deutlich höhere Stufe) in sonst gleichmäßigen Treppen, die zur optimistischen Fahrt mit offener Bremse verleiten, finde ich deutlich gemeiner.

Die hier hat mich ewig geärgert, weil die Stufen gerade unten sehr hoch werden. Mit etwas lockeren Beinen und nicht zu nervösem Zeigefinger geht es aber einwandfrei. Die Überwindung war ein anderes Thema


----------



## AlexMC (6. Oktober 2015)

Bei sowas kommt man erstmal auch leicht ins Grübeln, wenn man ganz oben steht


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Die Treppe fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so wild, wenn man die im Bogen fährt kommt man am unteren Absatz außen rechts von der Rinne raus, nur sollte man eben nicht weiter nach rechts rauskommen. Die Absturzoption im Kopfkino auszustellen war das schwierigste dran



Jap, wäre da ein Geländer oder einfach eine Ebene statt eines Burggrabens hinter der Treppe, wäre die technisch recht unspannend. Man schaut halt direkt bei der Einfahrt oben in den Graben runter, sieht aber die Ausfahrt erst wenn man schon mit dem Vorderrad auf der ersten Stufe ist, also klassische "Kopfsache". Ich weiß eigentlich genau, dass das Ding ziemlich einfach ist, aber beim drauf zu fahren ist es trotzdem immer wieder ein kribbliges Gefühl, das erst weg geht wenn ich nah genug dran bin um die Ausfahrt im Blick zu haben.

Die zweite Treppe aus dem Post ist zwar wie Alex schreibt technisch schwieriger wegen der hohen Stufe am Anfang, aber man sieht direkt alles ein inclusive Ausfahrt, daher finde ich an der überhaupt nichts dramatisches.

Die menschliche Psyche ist schon manchmal ein seltsames Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityFan (7. Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema melde ich mich auch mal:

Allgemeine regelmäßige Treppen, auch Steile oder mit hohen Stufen, sind für mich kein größeres Problem. Solange man nicht auch noch enge Kurven auf der Treppe fahren muss, läuft es ganz gut. Vor einiger Zeit bin ich jedoch einer fiesen Stelle auf dem Trail begegnet und habe immer noch keine Ahnung wie man diese Stelle fahren soll. Deshalb frage ich mal hier nach, ob ihr eine Idee habt.

Es handelt sich um eine in den Erdboden geschlagene Treppe mit Holzkanten. Die Treppe weißt verschieden große Abstände auf und ist zwischen den Holzkanten tief ausgespühlt. Am Anfang kann man noch gut runterrollen (die Treppe ist ca. 15-20 Stufen lang), doch kurz vor Ende werden die Stufen sehr lang und sind sehr tief ausgewaschen, sodass man mit dem Vorderrad nicht mehr durchrollen kann (das Rad bleibt einfach hängen). Lupfen des Vorderrads scheint auch nicht möglich zu sein, da mehrere dieser Tiefen Stufen aufeinander folgen und das Vorderrad nach einem Lupfer genau im nächsten "Loch" landen würde.
Mit genügend Geschwindigkeit würde das ganze eigentlich gehen, nur leider ist am Ende kein Auslauf mehr und diese "gemeineren" Stufen befinden sich zu meinem Bedauern ganz am Ende der Treppe.
Die Treppe sieht vom Prinzip (schematisch) so aus:



 
Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Oktober 2015)

langsam, tlw ausn stand einzeln lupfen. erfordert zwar gutes gleichgewicht und stehvermögen, ist aber die sicherste herangehensweise.

oder löcher auffüllen ;-)


----------



## GravityFan (7. Oktober 2015)

@zweiheimischer :

Prinzipiell hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, nur müsste ich das Vorderrad von Holzkante zu Holzkante lupfen (schwierig für mich), denn sobald das Rad in der Mulde ist, ist das Rad schon viel zu steil geneigt und ich bekomme das Vorderrad nicht mehr rausgelupft.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Oktober 2015)

Im Prinzip also eine Treppen ähnlich dieser:






Ich habe es seitdem nicht wieder versucht.
Aber das wird noch geändert.

Im weiteren Trail treten diese Treppen in Kurven auf, haben aber nicht so eine konkave Aushöhlung wie diese hier. Lassen sich fahren.

Noch etwas: Ich habe die Videoliste in #49 noch etwas erweitert.
edit: Text ergänzt


----------



## GravityFan (7. Oktober 2015)

@Oldie-Paul :

Ja so ähnlich. Ich kann das auf dem Video nicht richtig erkennen, aber in meinem Fall sind die Stufen wesentlich tiefer ausgewaschen (die Perspektive in deinem Video könnte jetzt natürlich auch täuschen. Müsste ich vor Ort sehen). 
Bei mir sieht es wirklich so aus, dass ein 26er Rad mit 2.35 Hans Dampf praktisch "saugend" in die Mulde passt. Leider ist der Auslauf zu kurz um genügend Schwung mitzunehmen und einfach drüber zu knattern.

Bei dir sah es aber ganz gut aus. Ich glaube, dass dich nur das abrupte Einlenken und etwas zu starkes Bremsen vorne zu Fall gebracht hat. Wenn es geht, dann versuch die Stelle etwas schneller zu fahren (zumindest vorne die Bremse offen lassen). Ich glaube, dass du das dann locker hinbekommst. Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Oktober 2015)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Bei dir sah es aber ganz gut aus. Ich glaube, dass dich nur das abrupte Einlenken und etwas zu starkes Bremsen vorne zu Fall gebracht hat.


Das sehe ich auch so. 


> Wenn es geht, dann versuch die Stelle etwas schneller zu fahren (zumindest vorne die Bremse offen lassen). Ich glaube, dass du das dann locker hinbekommst. Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!


Danke für die Ermunterung. Das Problem liegt beim "schnell". Wenn das Hinterrad hinten am Fels anstößt, sind vorn noch 10 cm bis zur Stufenkante. Und man kommt (Bildansicht) von rechts eine noch blödere Treppe herunter. Immerhin bin ich die jetzt schon mehrfach gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityFan (7. Oktober 2015)

@Oldie-Paul :
Ah, ok. Dann fahr die Stelle lieber langsam. Hauptsache das Vorderrad blockiert nicht. Kriegste hin!


----------



## sparkfan (8. Oktober 2015)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine in den Erdboden geschlagene Treppe mit Holzkanten. Die Treppe weißt verschieden große Abstände auf und ist zwischen den Holzkanten tief ausgespühlt.



So eine habe ich auch bei mir in der Gegend. Geschätzt ca. 10m lang??? Bei mir sind nur einzelne Stufen tief ausgespült. Oder mindestens tief genug, dass das VR hängen bleiben könnte. Dummerweise ist mir das letztes Jahr mittendrin in einem ziemlich ungünstigen Moment passiert. Überschlag, auf dem Rücken gelandet (auf der Treppe wohl gemerkt) und mit der Schulter doof die Holzkante oder was immer erwischt. Ergebnis: Schulterdislokation. Es hat ca. 6 Monate gebraucht, bis ich keine Beschwerden mehr hatte.

M.E. gibt es (theoretisch) nur 3 Möglichkeiten, solche Treppen zu fahren.

1. Geschwindigkeit: habe bis jetzt nicht gewagt. Denn wenn der Speed nicht wirklich reicht und/oder der Druck auf VR gross genug ist, dann ist der Abflug über den Lenker vorprogrammiert und die Folgen nicht absehbar. Wären die Treppen gepolstert, dann würde die Situation vielleicht anders aussehen. Die Situation, in der die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr reicht oder die Kante doch zu hoch ist, egal wie schnell man fährt, kann ziemlich schnell kommen. Mit wäre das Risiko zu gross.

2. Das "Rezept" von @zweiheimischer.

3. Absteigen und schieben, abhängig von Tagesform und Skills. Schlussendlich reden wir hier von etwas mehr als S1.


----------



## GravityFan (8. Oktober 2015)

@sparkfan :

Eieiei...hört sich böse an der Sturz. Ich hoffe, dass alles wieder heile ist.

Zu den Möglichkeiten:

1. Geschwindigkeit geht bei mir nicht aufgrund mangelnden Auslaufs.
2. Fürs Lupfen bin ich zu ungeschickt. Bei der Neigung das Vorderrad zu lupfen ist schon schwierig genug, aber dann noch von Kante zu Kante lupfen (denn aus der Mulde bekomme ich das Rad auf gar keinen Fall mehr raus), ist für mich auf überabsehbare Zeit unmöglich.
3. Darauf läufts leider raus.

Die Treppe ist wahrscheinlich eine der wenigen Stellen, an denen größere Laufräder einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil bringen würden. Allerdings müssten das dann schon 29+ Räder oder sowas sein.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Antwort.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Oktober 2015)

Ein gewisser Danny McAskill würde wahrscheinlich das Bike quer zur Treppe stellen und dann immer schön ein oder zwei Stufen auf einmal runterhüpfen 
Ich wähle sicher Variante 3 oben und schau mir den guten Danny dann genüßlich an.


----------



## Bener (8. Oktober 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ums Eck war spannender
> 
> Die Treppe fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so wild, wenn man die im Bogen fährt kommt man am unteren Absatz außen rechts von der Rinne raus, nur sollte man eben nicht weiter nach rechts rauskommen. Die Absturzoption im Kopfkino auszustellen war das schwierigste dran
> 
> ...


Hey, datt Ding kenn ich.. Ist doch hinten Raus bei DÜW?? Wie heißt die Ruine noch gleich??


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2015)

Schlosseck


----------



## sparkfan (8. Oktober 2015)

Bei 3 von 4 Fahrten nehme ich an dieser Stelle auch Variante 3 
Gross VR Lupfen ist u.U. gar nicht nötig. Es reicht, das VR zu entlasten und mit Gefühl nach vorne über die Kante zu "schubsen". Gutes Gleichgewicht, Track Stand beherrschen und Protektoren sind schon mal Pflicht.


----------



## MTBLA (8. Oktober 2015)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Bei 3 von 4 Fahrten nehme ich an dieser Stelle auch Variante 3
> Gross VR Lupfen ist u.U. gar nicht nötig. Es reicht, das VR zu entlasten und mit Gefühl nach vorne über die Kante zu "schubsen". Gutes Gleichgewicht, Track Stand beherrschen und Protektoren sind schon mal Pflicht.



Ich glaube auch daß die Beherrschung von Gleichgewicht und Trackstand das Zauberwort ist !

Das geht ja schon fast ins Trial fahren.. 
Ich hab den Trial Könnern bei einer Meisterschaft mal über die Schulter geschaut. Schon faszinierend welches Repertoire die haben um verschiedene Hindernisse zu meistern.
Da kann man viel lernen wenn die Jungs die Sektionen besichtigen und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten sie zu fahren besprechen.
Die wissen genau welche Stufen mit ihrem Radabstand wie zu fahren sind.


----------



## DualDesertEagle (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenn mir 'ne Treppe zu lang oder für die Länge zu steil erscheint, lass ich's auch bleiben. Aber alles bis 4 Stufen springe und bis 6 Stufen und 45 Grad fahre ich ohne nachzudenken runter. Wenn 'ne Treppe besonders flach ist und dahinter viel Auslauf ist, ist die Länge allerdings zweitrangig, da nehme ich dann sogar zum Teil noch Anlauf und springe das erste Stück runter.


Hier mal eine Zeitlupenaufnahme von mir bei einem 4-Stufen Drop. Meine Kamera kann leider nur Zeitlupen in 640x480 aufnehmen, aber so sieht man auch mal was da wo für Kräfte wirken:


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2015)

Naja, eine (Stadt-)Treppe runter hüpfst du halt immer/allermeistens ins Flache. Klar, dass die Landung nicht die sanfteste ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualDesertEagle (8. Oktober 2015)

Gut abfedern und weiter gehts. Mit dem Billig-Bike da fahre ich eh schon lange nicht mehr, nur noch mit meinem 1300€-Dirtbike.

Ach ja, und weil es dazu bereits Kommentare gab: Ich fahre mit oder ohne Helm, wie ICH es für richtig halte! Ich kenne das Risiko und bin bereit es einzugehen!


----------



## brownbear (9. Oktober 2015)

Ein Helm ist auch totaler Quatsch! Viel wichtiger ist ein cooler Seitenständer. Hoffentlich hast du dir das Dingen an dein 1300€ Dirt Bike geschraubt.


----------



## DualDesertEagle (9. Oktober 2015)

Passte nicht, weder technisch noch optisch, sonst wäre er dran


----------



## hulster (9. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so.
> Danke für die Ermunterung. Das Problem liegt beim "schnell". Wenn das Hinterrad hinten am Fels anstößt, sind vorn noch 10 cm bis zur Stufenkante. Und man kommt (Bildansicht) von rechts eine noch blödere Treppe herunter. Immerhin bin ich die jetzt schon mehrfach gefahren.



Aber das war doch eh ein Video von vor ca. 2 Jahren, als du mit dem ambitionieren Fahren anfingst, oder? 
Mittlerweile sollte das doch kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Oktober 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Aber das war doch eh ein Video von vor ca. 2 Jahren, als du mit dem ambitionieren Fahren anfingst, oder?


So ist es. All die anderen blöden Holztreppen drumherum fahre ich inzwischen, nur diese nicht.


> Mittlerweile sollte das doch kein Problem mehr sein.


Wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber der gefahrene Trail geht erkennbar von rechts oben nach links um den Baum herum und dann links an der Treppe vorbei. Sehr eng, aber läuft. Für diese Treppe muss ich erst sauber genug versetzen können, um den Einstieg nicht zu vermurksen. Frag Ende März 2016 noch mal nach.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Oktober 2015)

GravityFan schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul :
> Ah, ok. Dann fahr die Stelle lieber langsam. Hauptsache das Vorderrad blockiert nicht. Kriegste hin!





hulster schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte das doch kein Problem mehr sein.


Also gut ihr zwei. Dank eurer Ermutigung habe ich mich gestern nochmal dahin begeben:






Ihr hattet Recht! 
Danke   !


----------



## GravityFan (13. Oktober 2015)

@Oldie-Paul :

Respekt! Sehr gut!


----------



## Alumini (13. Oktober 2015)

Zunächst mal Glückwunsch zum Erfolgserlebnis. Allerdings bist Du beim zweiten Mal eine völlig andere Linie gefahren, und hast die ursprüngliche Schwierigkeit quasi rechts liegen lassen. Ist es das, was Du wolltest?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Oktober 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Zunächst mal Glückwunsch zum Erfolgserlebnis. Allerdings bist Du beim zweiten Mal eine völlig andere Linie gefahren, und hast die ursprüngliche Schwierigkeit quasi rechts liegen lassen. Ist es das, was Du wolltest?


Nein, das ist Zufall. Ich wollte unbedingt vermeiden, auf der Treppen noch Lenkbewegungen zu machen. Die Schwierigkeiten  sind, obwohl es im Video anders aussieht, gerecht über die Treppenlänge verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Anlauf nehmen und oben an der Kante abziehen, @Oldie-Paul


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Anlauf nehmen ...


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


>


was denn? Oben is doch noch mehr Treppe da


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Oktober 2015)

aber vorher die fette buche umschneiden , dann gehts mit viel schwung und auch fast ohne einlenken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> was denn? Oben is doch noch mehr Treppe da





zweiheimischer schrieb:


> aber vorher die fette buche umschneiden , dann gehts mit viel schwung und auch fast ohne einlenken.


Ihr seht das völlig richtig. Wir wollen ja nach links unten.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ihr seht das völlig richtig. Wir wollen ja nach links unten.


ja perfekt. Was willst mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Oktober 2015)

Genau, wer nicht umsetzen kann, bolzt halt eine neue Linie in die Botanik


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Genau, wer nicht umsetzen kann, bolzt halt eine neue Linie in die Botanik


jetzt stell dich mal nicht quer


----------



## AlexMC (14. Oktober 2015)

Man könnte ja die von der anderen Seite kommende Treppe nehmen...


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

In wiefern macht es das besser?
Und wenn die Treppe auf ner Tour liegt, fährst du dann ne andere Tour, um auf die andere Treppe zu kommen, oder fährst du nochmal hoch?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Man könnte ja die von der anderen Seite kommende Treppe nehmen...


Die Treppe führt zu einer Höhle, die mit einem Gitter verschlossen ist. Von woanders gibt es keinen Zugang. Das Bike da extra hoch zu tragen, um herunter zu hoppeln, ist eher Strafe als Vergnügen.

edit: Text ergänzt


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Treppe führt zu einer Höhle, die mit einem Gitter verschlossen ist. Da das Bike nun extra hochtragen, um herunter zu hoppeln, ist eher Strafe als Vergnügen.


so ist das, wenn man den Haustürschlüssel vergessen hat


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> so ist das, wenn man den Haustürschlüssel vergessen hat


Nur mal zur Erinnerung. Ausgangspunkt für meinen Beitrag war Posting #46 wie kann man die Angst besiegen? Ein Haustürschlüssel hilft da nicht. Mein Video zeigte Angst besiegen "live". Gut, die fünf Minuten vorher habe ich weggelassen. 
Warum lese ich deinen Avatar eigentlich immer als "Bastifunker" - weil du immer so unterhaltsam dazwischen funkst?


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung. Ausgangspunkt für meinen Beitrag war Posting #46 wie kann man die Angst besiegen? Ein Haustürschlüssel hilft da nicht. Mein Video zeigte Angst besiegen "live". Gut, die fünf Minuten vorher habe ich weggelassen.
> Warum lese ich deinen Avatar eigentlich immer als "Bastifunker" - weil du immer so unterhaltsam dazwischen funkst?


Der Schlüssel war ne Anspielung auf die verschlossene Höhle.
Ich war der Meinung, deine Angst sei überwunden und das "Problem" gelöst 
Dass ich leider verpasst habe, dazu zu gratulieren tut mir leid und das hole ich jetzt nach 

Danke für das "unterhaltsam" - sonst hätte ich den Post noch als Kritik gewertet 
Wenn du gerne weitere Hilfestellungen bzgl. Fahrtechnik Treppen, Rad versetzen, Wheelie, Springen, Kurvenfahrt o.ä. wünscht, bin ich gern bereit, einen (oder zwei) Versuch(e) der Hilfe zu unternehmen 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel war ne Anspielung auf die verschlossene Höhle.


 Wieso bin ich darauf jetzt nicht gekommen? 


> ..., bin ich gern bereit, einen (oder zwei) Versuch(e) der Hilfe zu unternehmen


OK, du bist in Ehren in die Liste meiner Bike-Nothelfer aufgenommen. 
Apropos - gehören Bremsen und DOT auch zu deinem Beratungsportefeuille? 
Gemeinsam wären wir unschlagbar.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bremsen und DOT


Insekten und Punkte? davon hab ich keine Ahnung. 
Ich kann beschränktes Fachwissen zu Bremsen selbst anbieten. Dot mag ich nicht und vom Bremsenservice bin ich auch kein Fachmann, fahre ja auch hauptsächlich Shimano 

Aber Bremstechnik mach ich manchmal tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

